# UPDATE! She just had 8 little rats :3!!



## Jewlzeh (Jan 5, 2008)

So we got her (Nutmeg) and another female cagemate 18 days ago, and I'm fairly sure at least one (if not both!) are pregnant. It definitely got a **** of a lot fatter anyway @[email protected];

So uh, is there stuff I should generally know?

Do I need to separate the two girls? The pet shop said I didn't, btu I don't really trust them and I'd rather have opinions here.

Also, do pregnant rats get more defensive? Because it just bit me. Not enough to draw blood, but it's the first time she's bitten me. 

Should I be feeding her food higher in protein now? I get the feeling she's going to have them pretty soon then.


Any help is appreciated :3


Okay, so is there anything I can do to help?
I'm not sure if she's had them all or not.

It was between 2am and morning when she had them, so I wasnt able to get any other cage. She had them on the second floor of my cage >< What should I do about it?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Pretty sure my rat's pregnant. Help 'n such?*

Yes, yes, and yes. Lol You will need to seperate the females, and put them both in "nursery" cages, if you do think they're both pregnant. 

Some rats will get more defensive, some won't, but definitely be careful. I've read a lot on here about people getting their only rat bite from a pregnant or nursing mother. So definitely be cautious, because those hormones will be goin crazy, and she may bite.

And yes, you may want to feed her a little bit more protein, such as some scrambled eggs. Not too much, though, especially bc you're not sure yet if she's pregnant, because too much protein will cause problems. 

Good luck, and keep us updated. And try to get some pictures of their bellies if you can.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Pretty sure my rat's pregnant. Help 'n such?*

and by nursery cages rattiegma means one level, no hammocks, paper towel for nesting, preferably a 10 gallon tank with secure mesh/screen lid that way no babies can escape through the bars. 

belly pics could help us alot : )


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Pretty sure my rat's pregnant. Help 'n such?*

Canned cat food is also good for extra protein, or chicken bones. Keep a dropper and a can of soy formula ready, in case the babies have trouble nursing. 

Good luck! (Hope for you they're not both pregnant...I just went through that with mine)


----------



## Jewlzeh (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Pretty sure my rat's pregnant. Help 'n such?*

I'm pretty sure the rat is making a nest already on a second level @[email protected];;~ It really worries me tbh. Should I put everything on the bottom floor to encourage it?

I can't get a cage until tomorrow and I get this feeling its going to happen really soon~

I'm pretty sure they're at least on different stages of pregnancy. One of them is much fatter than the other.

I'll TRY to get belly pics, but it's really difficult xD;


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pretty sure my rat's pregnant. Help 'n such?*

you will need to find something you can place her in because if you move everything around in the cage she is currently in she will most likely just put it all back & this could cause her unnecessary stress with the additional physical activity... she is going to need her strength when it comes time to have those babies. 

Is there anyway you can block off the upper part of the cage or remove shelves or whatever? If not try to get out & get a cage tonight. You can convert a plastic storage container into a perfectly fine nursery that is suitable for long term. I don't know where you live but if you have late night pharmacy type stores or something like a 24 hour Walmart.. you can get this any time of day/night.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Pretty sure my rat's pregnant. Help 'n such?*



rat_ratscal said:


> and by nursery cages rattiegma means one level, no hammocks, paper towel for nesting, preferably a 10 gallon tank with secure mesh/screen lid that way no babies can escape through the bars.
> 
> belly pics could help us alot : )


haha thanks, I should've added that but I was running really late for class already and didn't really have time to elaborate.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You need to get a new cage for them. Even if it's a temporary cage! The babies will start moving and can fall from the second floor and get hurt or die. Another option which I haven't seen your cage is to try to put something to block off the cage levels so that she has the entire second floor to herself and the babies and that the babies can't fall through and mom can't move so they can fall through. Also, be super carefull mom is hormonal right now and she is likely to bite if you stick your hand anywhere near her!


----------



## Jewlzeh (Jan 5, 2008)

I can block the second floor, but should I keep my other cagemate rat on the second floor, or separate her onto the first floor?

I was planning on buying another cage or something soon, but I'm not too sure how to move the baby rats ><;


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

only momma and the babes should be on the second floor, other girl on the first : )


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Jewlzeh said:


> I can block the second floor, but should I keep my other cagemate rat on the second floor, or separate her onto the first floor?
> 
> I was planning on buying another cage or something soon, but I'm not too sure how to move the baby rats ><;


That depends entirely on what the floor surface of the second floor is like... if is an open mesh or wire floor then Mom & the babies need to be moved to a solid surface floor.


----------



## Jewlzeh (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I've moved the babies and mum onto the bottom floor and separated the two adult rats ^^ Everything's going well, thanks for the help everyone :3!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Be sure to post a note about available rats in the section here that is for rats needing homes... you only have 5 weeks to find homes for them before you have to separate boys from girls. 

also, you will want to get that other cage soon, especially if the other female ends up having a litter as well. Within 2 weeks the babies will be hopping around all over & they will need space to run around. The cage you currently have is not going to provide adequate space for all of these rats. This will also serve purpose at 5 weeks if you have not found homes for everyone you don't plan to keep. You can rehome all the girls to one cage & place the boys in the other 


***well so long as you have enough room for how many girls you have-- if there are too many, you'll be needing a 3rd cage-- cheap pets aren't so cheap when oopsies happen


----------



## Jewlzeh (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I live in Australia, so I don't really think the rats needing homes section would help me >>;

But yeah, I plan to get the cage tomorrow ^^ And I'm really quite sure the other rat is pregnant as well ><


One of the babies seems to have a scab or something on its back. Dad thinks it's because Nutmeg grabbed it with its mouth too hard. Would that be it? I haven't really had a good look at whatever it is on it's back though.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i think there's a few people here that are in australia..

can you get pics of the rittens? :mrgreen:


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

Whereabouts are you? I can point you in the direction of some Aussie websites/mailing lists that I used when my pet shop girl had bubs.


----------



## Jewlzeh (Jan 5, 2008)

Western Australia ^^

The other rat had babies too, and I've seperated the two rats and such.

How long until they can be in the same cage together?


**** rat keeps biting me, man >> Just had my fingers outside the cage and it went for a jab.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

nursing mothers can be very VERY aggressive & their worst bites can be rather severe... avoid placing your hand anywhere near her while she is close to the babies. In order to check the babies you will need to entice her away from them with a treat or allowing her to exit the cage on her own. Once she is away from them she will most likely be her friendly self until she becomes anxious to return to them. Once you have her away from them you can handle them, check their milk bands & such. After the second week Mom may be a bit more forgiving about your interaction & by the 3rd week she will most likely be like: Get in here & play with these kids so I can take a break!


----------

